# Check out my next smoke...Birgus Latro!!



## dingle (Mar 10, 2009)

*Coconut Crab (Birgus latro) is the largest terrestrial arthropod in the world. It is known for its ability to crack coconuts with its strong pincers in order to eat the contents. *

*It is sometimes called the robber crab because some coconut crabs are rumored to steal shiny items such as pots and silverware from houses and tents. *

*The second photo gives you a good idea of how large these crabs are - a coconut crab is seeking food from a black trashcan. *





I now turn to the forum and open the floor for suggestions...Anyone??


----------



## fire it up (Mar 10, 2009)

Is that thing real?  Looks like someone is going around giving crabs steroids!  Personally I would be afraid to cook it, it might get angry and throw me in the smoker.
You catch those things with your own hands?  If they can crush a coconut I would jump and scream like a woman with a mouse I bet.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 10, 2009)

Never seen or heard of this crab. What region(s) do they inhabit? Can they be store-bought. Ever smoked it or otherwise eaten it before? Interesting.

Tom


----------



## dingle (Mar 10, 2009)

Me smoking one of these was just a joke, however, it is considered a delicacy. See below....
*COCONUT CRABS
The coconut crab is a large edible land crab related to the hermit crab, and are  found in the tropical Indian and Pacific Oceans . They eat coconuts for a living! How would you like to be on an island and come across a crab that is more than 3 feet from head to tail and weighs up to 40 pounds, with a pair of large pincers strong enough to open coconuts! They can climb trees too, but they only eat coconuts that have already fallen to the ground. Coconut crab meat has been considered a local delicacy. *

Whoa! Sorry that was so big!! Kinda like the crab heh?


----------



## fire it up (Mar 10, 2009)

So let's see if anyone can get their hands on one and smoke it, that would be nice.  What do you smoke a crab that feasts on coconut with?  Can you smoke palm or banana tree wood?


----------



## stimpson111 (Mar 10, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coconut_crab


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 10, 2009)

I have one!!! Send ME to the South Pacific and I'll bring one back for ya.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 10, 2009)

Darn it, Jeanie!  I was going to say that!  I do have to say that crab is my all time, absolute favorite food.


----------



## kingudaroad (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't fall asleep on the beach with your coconuts exposed!


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 11, 2009)

Palm smokes insatiably since it's so fibrous and not solid - not the good kind of smoke either. Bananna trees don't produce a woody trunk/limbs, they are green. Believe or not, i've tried smoking with both. The only one that has any kind of positive potential is the bananna stalks. You have to place them in a relatively low heat zone in the smoker. The liquid begins to slowly vaporize and imparts a somewhat sweet flavor on the meat. You gotta keep a close eye on it though because if it dries out and catches fire, you're going to have thick black smoke....not good! I look forward to seeing some mutant crab QVIEW soon!  hehehe

Tom


----------



## voldaddy (Mar 12, 2009)

Well played.


----------



## nomorecoop (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd almost pay to send ya, just to see what kind of incredible smoke you'd show us.


----------

